#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  PDMS software

## pdms-jake

Hi, can someone give me a link to download a PDMS software with its -----?
Please help.


Thanks!See More: PDMS software

----------


## bilabonga

I have PDMS 12.1 SP2 how do I upload and where ? it needs -----ed too.
I really don't know much about installing

----------


## crazymumbai

i can help you with installing... pm me

----------

